# TOP máy lạnh tủ đứng 10 HP - 10 ngựa thích hợp cho nhà xưởng, hội trường



## haichaukindoanh (7 Tháng năm 2021)

Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10 hp là dòng điều hòa công nghiệp sở hữu thiết kế vô cùng hiện đại với những đường nét tinh tế. Sự kết hợp gam màu lạnh mang lại vẻ đẹp hài hòa nhất cho không gian sử dụng.

Được thiết kế đặc biệt cho các nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp dòng sản phẩm Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10 ngựa đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của khách hàng nhờ vào sự đa dạng trong cả kiểu dáng dàn lạnh và nguồn điện.

► Một số sản phẩm Máy lạnh tủ đứng cho nhà xưởng đang được các nhà thầu và doanh nghiệp ưu tiên lựa chọn.

Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG APNQ100LFA0 10 HP
Giá: 69,400,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)
Xuất xứ: Hàn Quốc
Bảo hành: 1 năm


Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin nối ống gió FVPGR10NY1 10 hp
Giá: 86,000,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)
Xuất xứ: Nhật bản/Thái lan
Bảo hành: 1 năm máy, 5 năm máy nén


Máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech RDS100/RC100-L1A 10 hp
Giá: 69,200,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)
Xuất xứ: Việt Nam
Bảo hành: 2 năm




Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10 hp Nagakawa NP–C100DL
Giá: 59,300,000 đ (Đã bao gồm VAT)
Xuất xứ: Việt Nam
Bảo hành: 2 năm
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10 hp với đa dạng hãng với nhiều công dụng và ưu điểm mang lại khác nhau



►ƯU ĐIỂM MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP :



• Hiệu suất cao



Sử dụng đến 95% công suất để làm lạnh.


• Phân phối không khí lạnh hiệu quả


Gió lạnh thổi xa tới 20m, làm mát nhanh chóng ngay cả trong không gian rộng lớn.


• Điều khiển chính xác nhiệt độ


Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp giúp duy trì nhiệt độ chính xác phù hợp với không gian sử dung.


• Độ tin cậy cao


Hoạt động liên tục (24/7) , 365 ngày/năm, cho độ tin cậy của hệ thống 99,99%.


• Thời gian bảo hành cao


Tùy hãng mà thời gian bảo hành sản phẩm khác nhau. Daikin bảo hành: 1 năm máy, 5 năm máy nén, Reetech thời gian bảo hành đến 2 năm...


• Lắp đặt và bảo dưỡng nhanh chóng, dễ dàng


• Chạy êm hạn chế tiếng ồn


• Sản phẩm nguồn gốc chính hãng


• Điều khiển điều hướng từ xa dễ sử dụng, tính năng Lập lịch hàng tuần


• Dàn nóng nhỏ gọn, tiết kiệm không gian


Trên đây là những Ưu điểm cơ bản của 1 chiếc điều hòa tủ đứng 10 hp cho nhà xưởng. Khi quý khách hàng cần tư vấn chi tiết từng sản phẩm và hỗ trợ báo giá sỉ tốt nhất cho từng công trình vui lòng gọi ngay cho Thanh Hải Châu :


♦ Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911 260 247 –Mr.Luân


♦ Phòng Bán Hàng : 0901.4321.83 - 096.2829.308 - 028.2200.7099


♦ Email báo giá: info@maylanhchatluong.com.vn - infothanhhaichau@gmail.com


♦ Website: thanhhaichau.com


----------

